# Report of Maggette deal not true



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*DENVER POST* The agent for Los Angeles Clippers free-agent swingman Corey Maggette told The Denver Post that an ESPN.com report stating that his client had accepted a six-year contract with the Nuggets was not true. Although he also said Maggette is still interested in the Nuggets, agent Rob Pelinka said his client is getting interest from other clubs and could meet with another team before the signing date arrives Wednesday. 

"We're still in just discussions at this point," Pelinka said about the Nuggets. "We've had some productive conversations where they've expressed interest. But Corey still has his options." 

Maggette has already visited Denver and recently said the Nuggets were one of his top options. Among the teams interested in the 6-foot-6, 228-pounder are the Utah Jazz and the Clippers, who hired coach Mike Dunleavy Sr., on Friday. The Nuggets have $18 million available to use in free agency, and Maggette seems to be atop their list of shooting guard prospects. If the Nuggets sign Maggette to an offer sheet, the Clippers would have 15 days to potentially match it since he is a restricted free agent.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yea i just heard about this on espn..me me kinda a mad because i was really hopin he would sign..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

GOOD NEWS! our offer wasnt high enough. our real offer will be.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Well all he said was that he still did not decide. My gut feeling tells me that the Nuggets will do B I G this summer. They got Carmello Anthony already. Next they will most likely sign Andre Miller. After that its Corey Maggette. I can't wait to see the Nuggs in their new sahweet jerseys next season and their very young but talented team. Very exciting! :yes:


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

It appears as though Andre Miller is in the bag, will Maggette follow? I sure hope so, that would give the Nuggets the backcourt help they so badly need.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the Clips would've matched that offer they had reported, so this is a good thing.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

It looks as if though the Clippers are not interested to match any offers for Andre Miller, so he's "in the bag" as you say for the Nuggets.

However, Maggette is a different story, expect some drama here, as the Clippers decide to or not to match the Nuggets' offer to keep Maggette or to let him pack to Denver.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think the bigger story here is maggette's agent: rob pelinka.

geez, why don't the nuggets just sign HIM- then juwan howard might think twice about signing with orlando. you can't have too many "fab 5"-era wolverines on the same team.

no arenas & no maggette probably means "no playoffs" for the nuggets. all that cap room wasted on andre miller...

ouch...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Maggette is going to Utah.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

No he is not. He loves Denver, and unless one of the following happends then he is going to Denver in 
2003-04:

A. Denver isn't interested in him anymore.

B. The Clippers want him back badly, and match any offer that Denver makes.


Other than that Corey really likes the Nuggets organization and wants to be a Nugget next season.

He either goes to Denver or stays in Clipperland, no others.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Have you been reading the news, chief? Go check out espn, rockymountainnews.com, denverpost.com, the Utah papers...Maggette's agent SAID he's signing with Utah. Barring a match by L.A., that's where he's going.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Well cheif have you read the other thread I made about an hour after that one cheif cheif..


----------

